

Show HN: Usable RosettaCode: Code snippets for 2 languages side-by-side - fiatjaf
http://rosetta.alhur.es/

======
v_ignatyev
It's interesting. I love the idea. Some of code snippets can look larger. Look
at the
[http://rosetta.alhur.es/compare/Java/Python/#Call_a_function](http://rosetta.alhur.es/compare/Java/Python/#Call_a_function)
for example. Java code has missed function definition (definition of class and
method inside it) in comparison to Python code. It's unfair a bit! Not because
I'm Python nerd :) But because of it too.

Additionally I would suggest to redirect user from
[http://rosetta.alhur.es/compare/](http://rosetta.alhur.es/compare/) to
[http://rosetta.alhur.es/](http://rosetta.alhur.es/)

~~~
fiatjaf
The code snippets are from [http://rosettacode.org/](http://rosettacode.org/),
I'm not responsible for the unfairness!

And thanks, I'm redirecting from
[http://rosetta.alhur.es/compare/](http://rosetta.alhur.es/compare/) to
[http://rosetta.alhur.es/](http://rosetta.alhur.es/) now.

------
adwhit
Nice!

I made something very similar last year[0] but never really found the time to
polish it to my satisfaction.

[0] [http://www.rosettaclone.org/](http://www.rosettaclone.org/)

~~~
fiatjaf
Wow, yours is great. If I had seem it I probably wouldn't try to write my own.

One problem we are facing (me, you, rosettacode.org itself) is that is
difficult to find the examples that will help you more at any given time (but
definitely my solution -- show everything randomly -- is the worse).

------
bsou
love the idea, though i'm getting 404ed when I try to compare haskell and
coffeescript (osx / opera 26)
[http://rosetta.alhur.es/compare/Coffeescript/Haskell/#](http://rosetta.alhur.es/compare/Coffeescript/Haskell/#)

~~~
fiatjaf
Right, I think part of this is due to the slash (/) in the names of the tasks,
but there's a bigger issue somewhere.

